# Saltwater Fish Profile Template



## TFK Team (May 15, 2013)

*<Fish name>*

Scientific Name:
Family: 


*About the <Fish name>*

Species Type: Saltwater Fish
Category: 

Care Level: 
Origin: 
Compatibility/Temperament:

*Description*

The <*fish name*> generally is comfortable is water that is between 75-80 degrees F and specific gravity is between 1.021 and 1.026. Generally keep the dKH between 8-12 and the Calcium between 400-450. The <*fish name*> will do better in tanks that have a nitrate reading less than 20 ppm. 

*<Fish name> Diet*

The <*Fish name*> is an <*insert*>ivore that will feed on <insert diet> in the aquarium. Their diet can be supplemented with <*insert prepared food types*>. Any garlic additive will help strengthen their immune system. 

*Size*

Species tend to grow between <*insert grown size*>

*Minimum Tank Suggestion*

<*insert tank size*> gallons 

*Ideal water parameters for <Fish name>*

Marine fish are highly sensitive animals with very specific care requirements. Most all saltwater species will require similar water conditions, designed to replicate that of natural seawater. Ammonia and nitrite levels should absolute zero, temperature at 76F to 80F, and salinity at 1.024 to 1.026. Although some fish are tolerant of lower levels of Nitrate, the goal in every aquariums should be to keep Nitrate as close to zero as possible, and certainly under 20ppm. Finally, maintaining a stable pH of 8.0 to 8.4 is desired. Achieving this is made easier by monitoring alkalinity, which should be kept at 8-12 DKH, and calcium, which is targeted at 400 to 460ppm. 

*Contributing Members*

The following members have contributed to this profile:


----------

